# Central Machinery 44142 twin to Grizzly G9729? And, lead screw gears?



## 20Questions (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello All, 

Thanks for the new 3-in-1 forum.

I have a (new to me) Central Machinery 44142 3-in-1 in the basement that I am trying to make functional. A few parts are missing. A couple of parts that are there, are broken and need replacing/upgrading. 

At least one of the plastic lead screw gears is broken. This gear is part of the set that are shifted by the “lead screw lever.” (The gears I am talking about are the only ones that run in an oil bath.) One broken one I can see, was directly driven by a gear on the lathe spindle. 

Grizzly G9729 looks like a very similar machine, and parts for it appear available. (Including upgraded all metal gears.) From what I can see with my aging eyes, it appears that to replace the gears, they need to be  puzzled out the side opening in the tower that houses the lathe spindle. Anyone have experience replacing said gears? If so, care to share on the difficulty of the job please? Also, anyone know for sure if the 44142 and G9729 are twins? I have been told that Enco also sold a similar machine.

Thank You


----------



## pmhayden (Sep 4, 2014)

I am not an expert, so take this with a grain of salt. I too have the CM. The short answer is that the basic machine castings were sold to several companies, who built similarly looking machines. The CM and the Grizzly were not identical. Each company built slightly different products. And each company changed their products' details over time. But the big parts should be interchangeable. So more likely than not, you can get Grizzly gears to fit a CM. But some parts simply do not interchange. I recommend that you download the Grizzly catalogue, which has a parts list, and also, look at the Canadian Busy Bee equivalent 3 in 1. 
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g9729_m.pdf


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know the answer to your question, either.  But another thing to watch out for with the Chicom built machines (all of them, not just the 3 in 1's) is whether or not two similar or apparently identical  machines were in production at the same time.  The reason is that over the years, the parts in most if not all of the machines have gotten lighter/thinner/weaker even though the basic published specs have not changed.  An easy example is the ubiquitous 4X6 vertical/horizontal bandsaw.  Compare one made in the 1970's to a current production one.  Same with drill presses.  And I would suspect with 3 IN 1 machines.

Robert D.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 6, 2014)

That plastic gear is the designed in weak link in case of a crash.  If you or your predecessor crashed it into something that gear is designed to shear to protect the rest of the gear train.  It seems like it was an easy job to replace, but I have no experience with either of the machines mentioned.  Good luck and let us know how it works out,

Bob


----------



## Happycamper (Nov 11, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but for anyone searching for similar answers...... I had  a 44142. The crossfeed nuts are the same as the Grizzly machine. This is an easy and cheap backlash fix for the 44142.


----------



## Handyman#1 (Sep 8, 2020)

I have the #44142 and needed one of the plastic gears for threading gear c to be exact the grizzly. G9729 has the same parts except the motors and the switches but the switches will work also i wouldn't be scared to bet any part you need the grizzly's will work just order it from grizzly


----------

